# ~~Rebirth~~ 1 Gallon Moss Tank



## Beijing08

Got bored of studying, so I decided to transform my old 0.9 gallon (3.5 litre) betta cube into a planted pico moss tank. 
Main challenge: No filter...as of now.

Let's hope this turns out to be good

Tank dimensions: 
5"x5"x5"

Layout: 
some manzanita twigs and random rocks

Substrate:
Netlea Shrimp Soil 
pool filter sand (thanks Greg_o)

Lighting: 12 LED's

Flora:
Willow Moss - Fontinalis Antipyretica
Weeping moss - Vesicularia sp. Ferriei
Mini Pellia - Riccardia chamedryfolia
Phoenix Moss - Fissidens sp. Fontanus
Staurogyne Repens

Fauna:
TBD - possibly a few painted fire reds

Without further adieu:


----------



## cityhunter

Very nice scaping in such a small space. What light is that? Looks plenty bright in the picture.


----------



## Ciddian

I love that look you made with the sticks.. Very very nice.


----------



## Byronicle

got bored eh. lol this hobby is by far the best thing to do when you are bored. looks cool, what are you planning to stock it with? shrimpers?


----------



## Byronicle

^nvm lol fire red shrimps got it


----------



## Beijing08

cityhunter said:


> Very nice scaping in such a small space. What light is that? Looks plenty bright in the picture.


It's an LED reading light my friend got for me, 12 LEDs under one lamp.
I hope it's bright enough, considering those are all low light plants.



Ciddian said:


> I love that look you made with the sticks.. Very very nice.


Thanks 



Byronicle said:


> got bored eh. lol this hobby is by far the best thing to do when you are bored. looks cool, what are you planning to stock it with? shrimpers?


LOL! more like "I had this planned in mind, but never had time to get down to business". Anything is better than studying...especially aquascaping


----------



## Splash768

Hey, I have a question. Where do you get those manzanita twigs? I've been looking for small twigs to try to get a mini tree going. 

Thanks


----------



## archgop

Wow Leon!! That is beautiful! Good Job!! 
Where did you get that cube ?
And how are u planning to fertilize the tank?


----------



## Beijing08

Splash768 said:


> Hey, I have a question. Where do you get those manzanita twigs? I've been looking for small twigs to try to get a mini tree going.
> 
> Thanks


I've been collecting these twigs from random manzanita shipments (you know, they tend to break off during handling). Most of these are from The Menagerie (downtown).



archgop said:


> Wow Leon!! That is beautiful! Good Job!!
> Where did you get that cube ?
> And how are u planning to fertilize the tank?


thanks Anthony...the cube is Marina brand, from pretty much any Hagen distributor. To be honest, there wasn't much scaping involved...just kinda threw in everything and got back to studying for exams 
not sure about fertilization yet.  I threw in bottom ferts in the substrate and probably just dose a few drops of NPK on a regular basis. Mosses are undemanding.


----------



## COFFEE PLANS

Good。。。。。。


----------



## archgop

Beijing08 said:


> I've been collecting these twigs from random manzanita shipments (you know, they tend to break off during handling). Most of these are from The Menagerie (downtown).
> 
> thanks Anthony...the cube is Marina brand, from pretty much any Hagen distributor. To be honest, there wasn't much scaping involved...just kinda threw in everything and got back to studying for exams
> not sure about fertilization yet.  I threw in bottom ferts in the substrate and probably just dose a few drops of NPK on a regular basis. Mosses are undemanding.


I am just learning more about ferts... Which kind of NPK do you use? and how often?


----------



## Greg_o

Brilliant work Leon.


----------



## Beijing08

Greg_o said:


> Brilliant work Leon.


thank you Greg 
If it weren't for your sand, I wouldn't have a clue about how to tackle this tank.


----------



## Beijing08

*tiny update*

a few leaves of the S. Repens has melted off, but at the same time new growth is evident.

popped in a red cherry shrimp to see how it does in the tank.

visible growth on the weeping moss and fissidens. While the mini pellia and willow moss has yet to take off.


----------



## Beijing08

mini pellia all died LOL
Excel killed it 

Will have to think of something else to fill in the gaps in between rocks. 

On another note, the S. Repens actually started sending lateral shoots - which is amazing considering this tank is 0.9 gallons and is lit by an LED desk lamp. 
Maybe a photo update after exams. sigh...


----------



## Beijing08

*^.^*

As promised....

some progressive growth


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

hehe leon  u got most of th eplants that i want..lol i need ur msn lol


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Nice pico tank. I like every thing.
But: Staurogyne Repens, isn't that a bit big for a pico tank?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Beijing08

Zebrapl3co said:


> Nice pico tank. I like every thing.
> But: Staurogyne Repens, isn't that a bit big for a pico tank?


Thanks man.

s. repens' maximum height is roughly 5-7cm. Usually it's used as a carpet plant in mid to large size aquariums, not to mention the way to propagate is to snip off the tip and replant. But It's not a very good choice for backdrop that I must admit, but I aint got anything better.


----------



## 1101cody

Looks great looking forward to the tank filling in are you injecting CO2 or just using excel?


----------



## Beijing08

1101cody said:


> Looks great looking forward to the tank filling in are you injecting CO2 or just using excel?


lol thanks~~~ not dosing anything nor injecting CO2. too small - 0.9 gallon


----------



## Otaku

nice nano tank man. i love fissidens!! can't wait to see it all grown in 

i wish someone in the burlington area had some willow moss or pheonix moss for sale... or s. repens... (jealous)


----------



## Beijing08

Otaku said:


> nice nano tank man. i love fissidens!! can't wait to see it all grown in
> 
> i wish someone in the burlington area had some willow moss or pheonix moss for sale... or s. repens... (jealous)


thanks. This tank was put together without scaping...was just bored from studying. Hopefully it turns out alright. If you ever drop by Toronto, I guess we could do a little trade - want some downoi for my new tank.


----------



## alexxa

is the bottom white plastic sticked on with glue? or can i take it apart?


----------



## Beijing08

alexxa said:


> is the bottom white plastic sticked on with glue? or can i take it apart?


The stock tank came with the white thingy. Cant really remove it i guess


----------



## Beijing08

*Long time no update*

Well here it is...the incredibly slow growing moss tank.
Despite its growth speed, there is some hope as she is actually filling in...very very very slowly.
I put 4 CPD fry in there to get rid of some bugs =)


----------



## AquaNeko

Hey Beijing,

Nice tank setup. Curious, what if you put something like a 1 bpm (yes m not s) co2 into that tank would it cause the moss to grow faster?


----------



## Beijing08

AquaNeko said:


> Hey Beijing,
> 
> Nice tank setup. Curious, what if you put something like a 1 bpm (yes m not s) co2 into that tank would it cause the moss to grow faster?


Good question. The short answer is yes, it certainly would. How practical is it? Probably quite impractical. There is virtually no way of injecting co2 at that rate. Moreover, such little pressure is nearly impossible for a diffuser to properly/ evenly diffuse co2


----------



## Beijing08

*long time*

Here is a well-deserved update of my pico 1 gallon 
4 months of growth (including 2 months of neglect) = a wild "forest"
the weeping moss and willow moss definitely need a major trim...
or ever better...I'm thinking about taking this little tank down to give way to more creative possibilities.


----------



## tranceaddict

it looks good now, I don't think it's overgrown.


----------



## Beijing08

tranceaddict said:


> it looks good now, I don't think it's overgrown.


thanks!
but the mosses were part of the foreground..and the Staurogyne at the back should be a little more discernible. Having said that, I totally agree with you: this tank is awesome.


----------



## AquaticPulse

Are you still using the 12 LED lighting or is that a different light i see? It looks a little different because it looks like it's clipped to the tank unlike the desk lamp from before. If it is a different light, where did you get it?


----------



## Beijing08

thinkshane said:


> Are you still using the 12 LED lighting or is that a different light i see? It looks a little different because it looks like it's clipped to the tank unlike the desk lamp from before. If it is a different light, where did you get it?


GOOD EYE! it's indeed a new LED light. Actually it's manufactured by Dymax, available at BA's and a few online retailers. works much better.


----------



## iBetta

Hello! I was wondering, where did you get your 5x5x5 tanks? im looking everywhere for some! did you make it yourself? 

thanks!

ibetta


----------



## Beijing08

iBetta said:


> Hello! I was wondering, where did you get your 5x5x5 tanks? im looking everywhere for some! did you make it yourself?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> ibetta


Hi..
It's a Marina Betta kit. =)


----------



## Jsu

Updates???


----------

